# Pôr-do-Sol no Laranjeiro em Almada



## criz0r (7 Nov 2012 às 15:39)

Boa tarde, deixo-vos aqui um bonito Pôr-do-Sol que tirei há cerca de uma semana aqui em Almada, espero que gostem .


----------



## Blooder.PT (7 Nov 2012 às 16:13)

Muito Bom


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2012 às 16:13)

Bonito, quase parece uma aurora boreal!


----------

